# How to complete brace joint



## RETCW4AV8R (Jun 2, 2013)

All,

I am working on plans for a home office desk. The idea is to make it as light and airy as possible. Also, I want to make it in such a way that it can be taken apart and reassemble. I think I have most of the other joints figured out. I am going to use decorative screws where visible.

Please see the joint pictured below and if able please recommend ideas about how the joint can be accomplished. One idea I had was build a saddle to reset the joint in. This would allow to keep the legs from to be kicked in but it will not hold the legs from being kicked out.



















Thank you,


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

The brace should be installed with the 2in dimension vertical, otherwise you will get a lot more flexing in the brace. You may find you need e.g., 3in depth.

If you glue two pieces of the 2in x 3/4in in a "T" arrangement, this would be even stronger and more rigid.

To install drill a horizontal hole through from one end through to the other. Diameter should match the size of the bolt. I would use at least 5/16in, perhaps 3/8in.

Drill a larger hole with a Forstner bit to accommodate a washer/nut or washer/head of the bolt. The Forstner will provide a flat bottom for the washers.

If you use a lock nut (nut with plastic collar insert), this should not come apart during use.


----------



## RETCW4AV8R (Jun 2, 2013)

I think I understand what you are trying to say about the Forstner bit and making a flat bottom hole. I am not sure I understand the "T" arrangement recommendation. I guess I should have said I am a novice at finish carpentry and furniture grade construction. It seems to be a great way to slow down and build patience.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

I think he is recommending that you glue up 2 pieces of the 2" X 3/4" and wind up with 2" X 1&1/2" stock, then flip them 90 degrees.
You'll need a a properly angled jig to drill the braces so the washers and nuts wind up seated flat on assembly.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RETCW4AV8R said:


> I am not sure I understand the "T" arrangement recommendation. I guess I should have said I am a novice at finish carpentry and furniture grade construction. It seems to be a great way to slow down and build patience.


Glue one piece of the 2in wide stock as the top of the "T" to a second piece as the leg of the "T". You have now made half of an I beam.

The horizontal portion resists flexing in the horizontal direction and the vertical portion resists flexing in the vertical direction.

You could also double up the stock and make 2in x 1 1/2in but will not be as rigid.

If you do the "T" you will end up with a vertical depth = 2 3/4in. Strength in the vertical direction is the square of the depth.


----------

